# 06' service engine light?



## RandomGal (Jul 10, 2010)

My husband and I have a 2006 Nissan Altima. Recently my husband went to work and the Service engine light came on. We had an oil change and it seemed to be okay for a day or so. He called me we from work and apparently the car wouldn't start. So he went to Auto-zone, got a new battery and installed it day before yesterday. That did the trick and our car has been running fine, service engine light is off. Update to today, drove it around today, no problems. Than he went to pick a friend up from the airport late tonight and on the way back our service engine light came on. Can it possibly just be he didn't tighten the battery cables enough or could it be something else? We are tight on money right now and so we can't just go out and have a mechanic check it out.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RandomGal said:


> My husband and I have a 2006 Nissan Altima. Recently my husband went to work and the Service engine light came on. We had an oil change and it seemed to be okay for a day or so. He called me we from work and apparently the car wouldn't start. So he went to Auto-zone, got a new battery and installed it day before yesterday. That did the trick and our car has been running fine, service engine light is off. Update to today, drove it around today, no problems. Than he went to pick a friend up from the airport late tonight and on the way back our service engine light came on. Can it possibly just be he didn't tighten the battery cables enough or could it be something else? We are tight on money right now and so we can't just go out and have a mechanic check it out.


You have to get the CEL scanned for the code and then go from there. That is what the light is for - to give you an indication as to where the problem may lie.


----------



## RandomGal (Jul 10, 2010)

Faja said:


> You have to get the CEL scanned for the code and then go from there. That is what the light is for - to give you an indication as to where the problem may lie.


I do understand that but when we put the new battery in, the light went off and didn't come back on for another day and a half. Than it randomly came on when he we driving home from the airport and hasn't gone off since. Could it really be something other than the battery?? Or was the code just not reset properly after the new battery was put in.

EDITED to add: 
I found out the codes were PO725 and PO335...
I am pretty idiotic when it comes to cars and have NO idea what this means!! LOL I understand one had to do with the speedometer sensor and one was crank shaft sensor. I know the 06 Altima had a recall of some kind on it. Can someone tell me in lay(s) terms how hard or easy this is to fix?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Call your dealer with your VIN and see if all the recalls were performed on your car. 

If you do have to replace the sensors yourself, it's not that difficult with the right tools but you will have to find the location of those sensors which I do not know off-hand. Maybe someone on this forum can pipe in with some more exact instructions.

PS: Do a search on this site or google and you'll probably find something to help you out further.


----------

